

Messages for Mac: From Beta to Primetime - sea119
http://teknadesigns.com/messages-for-mac/

======
DHowett
I'm reasonably certain that Messages in 10.8 is just as bad as it was during
the Beta period.

I still get notifications on every device for every single message I receive.
I still cannot send messages at all from one computer - they act sent, and
when I haven't gotten a reply I see that they have awesome red exclamation
badges.

I still receive messages out-of-order or not at all; these issues occur on
freshly installed systems as often as those inundated with outdated bits, at
least for me.

Messages.app has only marginally improved since its debut as a beta
application, and it is far from ready for prime time.

